# Deal of the Century



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

So I have been wanting to upgrade from my california trimmer for a while. I have been looking at different mowers for a few weeks,that's how I stumbled across this forum. I found 2 yesterday at a john deere store here in oklahoma. They were 220b that looked pretty good from the pictures. I went this morning with intentions of buying one. They were both listed for $350 dollars each. I was going to see if they would take 300.

When I got there they said the guy that normally takes care of the golf course stuff was gone for the week. So another guy showed me to the mowers way in the back of their lot out in the south 40. He had written down prices and serial numbers for the used ones they had in stock. We got out there and he said the 2 mowers I wanted to look at were gone. However they did have a 220sl. The serial number on his sheet said $350. The serial number on the mower matched to a price of $350. The tag on the mower said $2700. The guy looked at me and said it was the $350 mower. I said I'll go get my truck so we can load it. It ended up being $380 WITH TAX AND EVERYTHING.

It seems like the reel may be a little worn down but everything seems to be in good shape. I think I got the deal of the century with this one.


----------



## Cmeiwes (Jun 6, 2018)

Which John deere in Oklahoma is it? I might have to check and see if they get anything else in lol


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

nice! congrats


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Heck yeah, you stole that thing!

Edit- the reel looks like it still has a lot of life left in it


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Wanna double your money?


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Congrats! Awesome looking mower. Enjoy!


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Jwsjr said:


> Wanna double your money?


Haha. Yeah I'm sure I could pretty easily. I think I will hold on to this deal.


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Cmeiwes said:


> Which John deere in Oklahoma is it? I might have to check and see if they get anything else in lol


P and k equipment.


----------



## Zoysiaguy (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice find! Happy mowing.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

and it has groomers NICE!!!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh, so now you can MOW IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT!


----------



## njoy1389 (May 6, 2018)

I've been browsing that website for sometime, closet place I've found to me that has greens mowers, about 5 hours. Will keep them in find for next year.
Congrats on that great deal btw!


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Oh, so now you can MOW IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT!


Hahaha. Yeah I didn't even strap it down in the truck until I got to a gas station a few miles down the road. I kept thinking for sure they would catch me in the parking lot of the John Deere store and say they made a mistake.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Norman P&K? I want to see if they have anymore... Haha


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

DC3 said:


> Norman P&K? I want to see if they have anymore... Haha


It was at Stillwater. They had a couple toro and prob three or four 180b JD. And I saw a jacobsen. They had more used stuff at the store than the website shows.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

It's probably worth the drive. But I don't want to make the drive then they change their mind haha. I'll give Norman a call first. Never know I might get lucky.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Moving this over to the equipment subforum.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Most greens mowers get shipped to the Stillwater P&K location according to the Owasso sales rep I spoke with today.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

I have looked at their site before and was amazed at the prices. Just a little far for me though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

P&K recently acquired the JD dealership here in Fort Smith, as well as the one in Poteau, OK.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I think I am going to visit Stillwater, even though I'm a SOONER. LOL

Dang, not for $5,900, looks like you did steal it. I wonder what year you got?


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> I think I am going to visit Stillwater, even though I'm a SOONER. LOL
> 
> Dang, not for $5,900, looks like you did steal it. I wonder what year you got?


I believe it's a 2011. If I'm reading the vin number correctly.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Amaxwell5 said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am going to visit Stillwater, even though I'm a SOONER. LOL
> ...


I saw three on their website, but all 2015 for 6K. If I call up there do you think they have more?


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Amaxwell5 said:
> 
> 
> > DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> ...


When I was there they had a lot more than what they had listed on their website. It's worth a shot.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Amaxwell5 said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> > Amaxwell5 said:
> ...


Cool, I will try. What day/time did you go, I want to make sure the greens mower guy is gone. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

I talked to a guy named Roy. First office on the right when you walk in the door.


----------

